# Coralife T5 Colormax Bulb



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

Should I replace the Colormax T5 bulb with a standard 6700K for optimal plant growth, or will the Colormax do just as god of a job as the 6700K in terms of plants?

This is the fixture http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30

Im using this in combination with this fixture all on a 75cm ADA http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU.../cl0/coralifefreshwateraqualight30doublestrip

I also don't particularly like the color of the colormax, ironic eh? Its almost redish or purple...

Thanks guys


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I know someone that asked that question in an email to Coralife about two years ago. Coralife told him that the Colormax bulbs don't grow plants as well as the 6700K bulbs.


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok, thanks. What would be a better color combo, just going with a 6700K, or a 10,000K


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

That will have to be your call depending on which one that you like best. Many folks like 6700K and many folks like 10,000K.

Here's the color spectrum for the Colormax and 6700K bulbs from Coralife.


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

Just took some pictures of different bulb combinations... I'll upload them in a few minutes.

Generally speaking, the Coralife 6700K and 10,000K bulbs are both pretty "greenish" and colors tend to look washed out using either of those. They may be better at growing plants, but if you want pinkish/red plants or fish, they're going to make them look pretty bad, IMO . The 10,000K (would that be 10kK? ) bulbs will bring out blues in fish more than the 6700K bulbs will. The colormax on the other hand really bring out both blues and reds in fish/plants, and just make the aquarium a LOT nicer to look at.


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

2 - Coralife 6700K bulbs:









2 - Coralife 10,000K bulbs:









1 6700K, and 1 Colormax:









I apologize for the blurry images. You should be able to get an idea about the colors though. Just FYI, my "red" plants in this tank are more of a rust color than really red. The hornwort in the front right does not look as green in real life (even when using 10,000K lights) as the first two pictures would make it seem. (Also FYI, the tank is in an "awkward" stage at the moment, so no picking on it )

*2 x 6700K:* greenish, lacks warmth.
*2 x 10,000K:* a little "whiter" than 6700K, still lacks warmth, brings out blues in fish like neon tetras a little better than 6700K
*6700K+10,000K:* looked a little different than either of the two alone, but not much. Did not post pictures because almost no difference showed up with my camera.
*6700K+Colormax:* much more warmth to the light, more natural looking. Really brings out reds and blues. (neon tetras look amazing under this light...) The difference between this combo and just 6700's or 10,000's is even more pronounced in real life.


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

See I dislike that redish hue, it makes everything red when in fact its not, it just looks to artificial for me, I ordered the 6700K


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think your be happy with your choice.


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

trenac said:


> I think your be happy with your choice.


you were quite right!


----------

